# ♥♥ الحب الأول صعب نسيان راعيه‎



## sbroona (21 أكتوبر 2011)

أقول بنسى وأحسب إني نسيته​
الحب الأول صعب نسيان راعيه​

عانيت في بعده كثر ماهويته​
لا حصلت قربه ولاني بناسيه​

ليل ونهار وخاطري كم رجيته​
وأنا مابين أسمه ورقمه وطاريه​

الله عطاني من غلآه وعطيته..​
وغيره بغى قربي ولاني بمعطيه​

قالوا هويته قلت إيه هويته​
قالوا تركته قلت ماني مخليه​

له منزلا" في وسط روحي بنيته​
جدرانه ضلوعي وهو ساكنن فيه​

حملت قلبي بالهموم ورجيته​
كني ماأعرف إلا غيابه وأحاتيه​

أقول بنسى وأثرني مانسيته​
الحب الأول صعب نسيان راعيه​​


----------



## tjarksa (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ♥♥ الحب الأول صعب نسيان راعيه‎*

woooooooow

صح لسانك جميله جدا ,


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ♥♥ الحب الأول صعب نسيان راعيه‎*

تسلميييييييييييييين


----------



## جوو الرياض (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ♥♥ الحب الأول صعب نسيان راعيه‎*

سلمت انااملك ع روعه الكلماات


----------



## ميمو الحارثي (9 فبراير 2012)

*رد: ♥♥ الحب الأول صعب نسيان راعيه‎*

صح لسآآآآآنك خيتي ,,,


----------

